# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Απόψυξη αυτόματη πως;

## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα.
Θα ήθελα να μάθω πως επιτυγχάνετε η αυτόματη απόψυξη στα οικιακά ψυγεία.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Panoss

Μάλλον εννοείς στα no frost.
Έχουν μια αντίσταση που λιώνει τον πάγο που πιάνει ο εξατμιστής.
Στο δικό μου π.χ είναι στην κατάψυξη, κάτω από τον εξατμιστή.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Εννοώ πως λειώνει τον πάγο στο χώρο της κατάψυξης, που αν δεν ήταν αυτόματης απόψυξης θα ήθελε κάθε 10 – 15 μέρες τη γνωστή διαδικασία απόψυξης.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Καλησπέρα

Εάν  θέλεις  κάποια  απάντηση,  γράψε  ακριβώς  για  τι  ψυγείο  πρόκειται,  εάν  ενδιαφέρεσαι  για  την  απόψυξη  σε  συγκεκριμένο  τύπο  (αναφέροντας  τα  κατασκευαστικά  δεδομένα) ή γενικώς  για  τις  διαφορετικές  διαδικασίες  που  εφαρμόζονται  σε  διαφορετικούς  τύπους  ψυγείου

----------


## spiroscfu

> Εννοώ πως λειώνει τον πάγο στο χώρο της κατάψυξης, που αν δεν ήταν αυτόματης απόψυξης θα ήθελε κάθε 10 – 15 μέρες τη γνωστή διαδικασία απόψυξης.



Ηλία μάλλον με κάποιο αισθητήρα θα καταλαβαίνει πότε έχει πάγο και με μια μακριά αντίσταση (που θα ζεσταίνεται) θα λιώνει το πάγο όταν αυτό χρειαστεί.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Λ.χ. no frost της Πίτσος:
... στο πίσω μέρος της κατάψυξης είναι το ψυκτικό στοιχείο το οποίο ψύχει όσο δουλεύει το μοτέρ που "κόβει" όταν ανοίξει την επαφή του ο θερμοστάτης. Μπροστά από το ψυκτικό στοιχείο τοποθετείται μια μεγάλη αντίσταση τοποθετημένη σε παχύ "αλουμινόχαρτο" που ενεργοποιείται με μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη (συνήθως 1 φορά την ημέρα) διακόπτοντας ταυτόχρονα την λειτουργία του μοτέρ. Η αντίσταση θερμαίνει επιφανειακά το ψυκτικό στοιχείο και την πλάτη της κατάψυξης υγροποιώντας τυχόν πάγο. Τα νερά βγαίνουν με σωληνάκι στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου και στραγγίζουν σε λεκανάκι πάνω από το μοτέρ. Το μοτέρ ζεσταίνει και εξατμίζει το νερό στην ατμόσφαιρα με βοήθεια απλού ανεμιστήρα. Η ψύξη εντός του ψυγείου διαχέεται με ροή αέρα (ανεμιστήρες).

Παρακάτω φαίνεται το ψυκτικό στοιχείο και μια αντίσταση "no frost":

no_frost.jpg

G

----------

Nemmesis (16-09-11)

----------


## herctrap

εικονες: 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post413157

----------


## lepouras

και αν τα ήξερα και εγώ όλα αυτά αρκετό καιρό πριν το θέμα σου δεν θα αγόραζα καινούργιο ψυγείο :Cursing:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Εάν  θέλεις  κάποια  απάντηση,  γράψε  ακριβώς  για  τι  ψυγείο  πρόκειται,  εάν  ενδιαφέρεσαι  για  την  απόψυξη  σε  συγκεκριμένο  τύπο  (αναφέροντας  τα  κατασκευαστικά  δεδομένα) ή γενικώς  για  τις  διαφορετικές  διαδικασίες  που  εφαρμόζονται  σε  διαφορετικούς  τύπους  ψυγείου



 Καλησπέρα.
Ευχαριστώ σένα και όλους τους άλλους που συμμετείχατε στην απάντηση της απορίας μου, ρώτησα αόριστα γιατί από φύσης μου έχω την ιδιαιτερότητα (κουσούρι ) να μαθαίνω πρωτεύοντος την αρχή λειτουργίας κάθε συσκευής ( μηχανής ) και δευτερευόντως της ιδιαιτερότητες αυτής.
Τώρα αν οι ιδιαιτερότητες της προκειμένης περίπτωσης είναι πάρα πολλές και διευκολύνει η συγκεκριμενοποίηση του ψυγείου γράφω πως πρόκειται: Για οικιακό,  

 δίπορτο ( καταψύκτης επάνω) ψυγείο, ενός μοτέρ κατασκευής Whlrlpool, τύπος  AKT / H, ισχύος 110 Watt.

Y/Γ αύριο θα αναρτήσω – αφού παρατηρήσω προσεκτικότερα -   περισσότερα απ΄αυτά που βλέπω γύρω από την απόψυξη.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Καλησπέρα  
Αφού  η  απορία  σου  είναι  γενικής  φύσεως  έχουμε  και  λέμε:
Ψυγεία  μονόπορτα: α)χειροκίνητη αποπάγωση (κόκκινο κουμπί  στο  μέσον  του   
                                 δίσκου  επιλογής  θερμοκρασίας)  με  αυτόματη  επαναφορά

                               β)αυτόματη  αποπάγωση  με  θερμό  αέριο(η  εντολή αποπάγωση           
                                 δίδεται  ως  εξής :1) προκαθορισμένος  αριθμός  αποπαγώσεων  
                                                                μέσα  στο  εικοσιτετράωρο ,

                                                            2) αποπαγωση  μετά  από  συγκεκριμένο            
                                                                αριθμό  ανοιγμάτων  της  πόρτας.

Ψυγεία  δίπορτα (όχι  no frost): δεν  έχουν  δυνατότητα  αποπάγωσης(όλα  χειροκίνητα)

Ψυγεία  δίπορτα (no frost): αυτόματη  αποπαγωση  του  στοιχείου  ψύξεως  με  αντιστάσεις  που  ενεργοποιούνται  για  προκαθορισμένο  αριθμό  αποπαγώσεων  το  εικοσιτετράωρο.

Ψυγειοκαταψύκτες(κλασικό μοντέλο ,όχι  no frost): δεν  έχει  δυνατότητα   
                                           αποπάγωσης  του  καταψύκτη (όλα  χειροκίνητα) 
                                          ΜΑΚΡΑΝ  ΤΟ  ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ  ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ  ΟΙΚΙΑΚΗΣ  ΨΥΞΗΣ

Εάν  μου  έχει  ξεφύγει  κάτι,  ας  προστεθεί  να  είναι  πιο  πλήρης  η  αναφορά

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα.
Ευχαριστώ όλους που μετάσχετε στη συζήτηση, στο συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο ψάχνοντας για την επίλυση του προβλήματος που παρουσιάζει για το οποίο έχω στο παρελθόν αναφερθεί εδώ.
 http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46062,
το οποίο πρόβλημα δεν έχει σχέση με την αυτόματη απόψυξη (*) - η οποία γίνεται κανονικά – όμως μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία πως μπορεί και κάνει την απόψυξη, δεδομένου του ότι δεν έχει κάποια αντίσταση για το σκοπό αυτό, ούτε βαλβίδες πουν θα αντέστρεφαν τη ροή του ψυκτικού μέσου για να εκμεταλλευτεί τη θερμοκρασία του δοχείου που βρίσκεται το μοτέρ, ούτε κάτι άλλο να μαρτυρεί τον τρόπο που κάνει την απόψυξη.
Εγώ βλέπω πως τα νερά του πάγου διαπερνούν το θάλαμο της κατάψυξης - με άγνωστο τρόπο προς το παρόν για μένα -, ρέουν στη πίσω πλάτη της συντήρησης, περισυλέγονται σε ένα αυλάκι οδηγούνται σε ανοικτό δοχείο που επάνω από το μοτέρ και εκεί εξατμίζονται.
Μάλλον είναι της κατηγορίας αυτής 
<< Ψυγεία δίπορτα (no frost): αυτόματη αποπαγωση του στοιχείου ψύξεως με αντιστάσεις που ενεργοποιούνται για προκαθορισμένο αριθμό αποπαγώσεων το εικοσιτετράωρο. >>
Που περιγράφει από το μέλος ΤΑΣΟΣ   ( ΗΝ 1984 )

Αλλά σίγουρα όπως προανέφερα *αντιστάσεις δεν υπάρχουν, ούτε κάποιο χρόνικό για να κάνει τον <<* προκαθορισμένο αριθμό αποπαγώσεων >>
Επίσης θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας στο αν η θερμοκρασία στον καταψύκτη είναι σε λογικά επίπεδα αν διακυμαίνεται από εκκίνηση σε κράτηση μεταξύ των – 14,5 ° Cκαι 23  °C  με το θερμοστάτη στο μέσον, με ελάχιστα ανοίγματα της πόρτας, ή είναι υπερβολική από πλευράς σπατάλης ενέργειας.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Εάν  το  στοιχείο  ψύξεως  απομονώνεται  με  κλαπέ  από  τους  αεραγωγούς  της  κατάψυξης  και  έρχεται  σε  επαφή  μόνο  με  το  χώρο  συντήρησης  τότε , χωρίς  τη  λειτουργία  του  μοτέρ , βρίσκεται  σε  ένα  χώρο  με  θερμοκρασία  μεγαλύτερη  του  μηδενός  και  η  αποπάγωση  γίνεται  με  φυσική  μέθοδο  και  όχι  βεβιασμένα (όπως συμβαίνει  στο  στοιχείο  ψύξεως  στους  θαλάμους  συντήρησης  στους  ψυγειοκαταψύκτες.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Εάν  το  στοιχείο  ψύξεως  απομονώνεται  με  κλαπέ  από  τους  αεραγωγούς  της  κατάψυξης  και  έρχεται  σε  επαφή  μόνο  με  το  χώρο  συντήρησης  τότε , χωρίς  τη  λειτουργία  του  μοτέρ , βρίσκεται  σε  ένα  χώρο  με  θερμοκρασία  μεγαλύτερη  του  μηδενός  και  η  αποπάγωση  γίνεται  με  φυσική  μέθοδο  και  όχι  βεβιασμένα (όπως συμβαίνει  στο  στοιχείο  ψύξεως  στους  θαλάμους  συντήρησης  στους  ψυγειοκαταψύκτες.



 Καλησπέρα.
Να δεχτώ πως υπάρχει κάποιο  << κλαπέ >>  στα τοιχώματα του ψυγείου το οποίο δε φαίνεται, όμως δε θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνουν προς τα εκεί καλώδια για να ενεργοποιούν το κλαπέ;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Να δεχτώ πως υπάρχει κάποιο  << κλαπέ >>  στα τοιχώματα του ψυγείου το οποίο δε φαίνεται, όμως δε θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνουν προς τα εκεί καλώδια για να ενεργοποιούν το κλαπέ;



Συνεχίζοντας την περιγραφή του "Πίτσος No Frost" με ένα μοτέρ και ανεμιστήρα στο χώρο της κατάψυξης:

... Μεταξύ κατάψυξης και συντήρησης υπάρχει δίοδος ψυχρού αέρα με αυτόματο μηχανικό κλαπέτο που κινείται με τη βοήθεια ανεξάρτητου κλειστού κυκλώματος ψυκτικού υγρού (μάλλον φρέον). Το ψυκτικό υγρό βρίσκεται σε ένα μεταλλικό κυλινδρικό δοχείο (όπως ο σωλήνας διαστολής στο πίσω μέρος) που καταλήγει σε λεπτότερο σωλήνα. Στην άκρη του σωλήνα έχει κολληθεί το κλαπέτο που αλλάζει θέση με τη συστολή/διαστολή του υγρού άρα και του λεπτού σωλήνα. Ολη η "κατασκευή" περιβάλλεται από φελιζόλ διαμορφωμένο για τις διόδους αέρα. Στο εσωτερικό της συντήρησης υπάρχει κουμπί ρύθμισης ροής αέρα το οποίο είναι μηχανικό. Το σύστημα αυτό δεν έχει καμία σύνδεση με οποιοδήποτε άλλο σύστημα στο ψυγείο (ηλεκτρικό ή ψυκτικό).

Υπάρχει περίπτωση με μια κακή απόψυξη ή και μια συνεχόμενη ψύξη (λ.χ. αν δεν λειτουργεί η αντίσταση ή ο χρονοδιακόπτης αυτόματης απόψυξης) να δημιουργηθεί πάγος και να φράξουν οι δίοδοι αέρα. Η "κακή απόψυξη" θα υγροποιήσει τον πάγο αλλά δεν θα προλάβει να σουρώσει το νερό στο λεκανάκι δημιουργώντας πάλι στρώμα πάγου. Γι αυτό και αναφέρουμε "καλή απόψυξη >24 ώρες".

G

----------


## nikouk89

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα μικρό ψυγείο pitsos κ πάτησα Καταλαθος το κουμπί εκεί π υπάρχει στον ρυθμιστή έντασης. Η γυναίκα μ λέει ότι κάνει απόψυξη με Το κουμπί. Κ. Όντως σταμάτησε να δουελευει. Μπορώ να ακυρώσω κάπως την απόψυξη;

----------


## antonis_p

όχι.

(το συνήθως κόκκινο κουμπάκι; )

----------


## pstratos

και μιας που ανοίξατε πάλι ωραίο θέμα ας αναφέρω και το σύστημα της liebheur με τους ανεξάρτητους συμπιεστές σε ψύξη κατάψυξη. Σε δικό μου δυστυχώς η πλακέτα παρεδωσε πνεύμα και επειδή είχε κανά 500ευρο πήρε πόδι (η πλακέτα, όχι το ψυγείο) και αντικαταστάθηκε από δυο κανονικούς ψηφιακούς θερμοστάτες ψυγείου. Έτσι αναγκαστικά έψαξα το ψυγειάκι.

Για την ψύξη.
Οταν η θερμοκρασία ανέβει λειτουργεί συμπιεστής και ανεμιστήρας στοιχείου.
όταν η θερμοκρασία πέσει, ο ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί διακεκομένα πχ 2 λεπτά ον 1 λεπτο off (οικονομια και μείωση υγρασίας)
Μετράμε ώρες λειτουργείας συμπιεστή και υπολογίζουμε οτι μονο τότε έχουμε μάζεμα πάγου (μ@λ@κιες) - στα σοβαρά ψυγεία το κάνουμε με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο αισθητήρα (δεν θα το αναλυσουμε εδώ)
Αν είναι οι ώρες απόψυξης τότε: Συμπιεστής ΟFF / Ανεμιστήρας ΟΝ. Για κάποιο προεπιλεγμένο μέγιστο χρόνο, ή μέχρι η θερμοκρασία θαλάμου να φθάσει πχ τους 7C.
Τότε τέλος απόψυξης.
Off o ανεμιστήρας για 1 λεπτό ακόμα (στραγγίζουν τα νερά) (πολλοί το παραλοίπουν)
Ξεκινά ο συμπιεστής για πχ 1 λεπτο (προψυξη στοιχείου) (πολλοί το παραλοίπουν)
Ξεκινά και ο ανεμιστήρας.

Για κατάψυξη
Οσο λειτουργεί συμπιεστής λειτουργεί και ο ανεμιστήρας. (θερμοστατικά)
Κάθε λίγες ώρες σταματά ο συμπιεστής και ο ανεμιστήρας. Τροφοδοτει με ρεύμα μια μικρή αντίσταση (χρωμονικελινη σε καλωδιο σιλικονης) 20-40W για να λιώσει οτι προλάβει. Στα τυφλά, με χρόνο, σταματα η απόψυξη  και ξανα ξεκινα συμπιεστής με ανεμιστηράκι. Υγρασία μεταφερεται από το θάλαμο προς το στοιχείο, και επαναλαμβάνεται κύκλος. Έτσι δεν πιάνει πάγο η κατάψυξη



Αν υπάρχει ζήτηση, θα αναλύσουμε και τα πιο σοβαρά/επαγγελματικά συστήματα

----------

vasilllis (21-10-18)

----------


## Panoss

Αντικατέστησες την πλακέτα με δυο ψηφιακούς θερμοστάτες;
Και δουλεύει κανονικά; Δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα;
Πόσο καιρό το έχεις έτσι;

----------


## pstratos

Ναι, το ψυγείο ήταν πολύ τέλειο να το πετάξω, αλλά και η πλακέτα πανάκριβη ως ανταλλακτικό. Οπότε 2Χ Lae AT-15 με τα αισθητηριάκια τους, και έφερα το ψυγείο στα μέτρα μου. Έχασα λίγο από το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα αλλά χαλάλι. Δουλεύει ~10 μήνες τώρα, και μάλλον θα δουλεύει μέχρι να τρυπήσει κάποιο στοιχείο, ή να καεί συμπιεστής

----------

Panoss (22-10-18)

----------


## vasilllis

Mε τους χρονους πως επαιξες?δεν εχουν χρονικα αυτα.

----------


## Panoss

Πολύ έξυπνο Στράτο (υποθέτω αυτό είναι το όνομά σου), δεν το 'χα σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό!
Αν είναι αυτός ο θερμοστάτης δεν τον λες και φτηνό πάντως! 48 ευρώ! Επί δύο 96 ευρώ!
Υπάρχει λόγος που πήρες ακριβό θερμοστάτη; (υποθέτω υπάρχουν και φτηνότεροι)

Για πες λεπτομέρειες πώς ακριβώς δουλεύει.
Ο πρώτος μετράει τη θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης και σταματάει ή ξεκινάει το συμπιεστή ανάλογα με αυτή;
Ο δεύτερος;

----------


## pstratos

Αυτοί είναι "κανονικοί" ψυκτικοί θερμοστάτες / ίσως να με γελά η μνήμη προς το ακριβές μοντέλο T1/T2  - έχουνε ρυθμιζόμενες όλες τις παραμέτρους για χρόνους και όρια ανεμιστήρων , αποψύξεων κτλ. Στα 100τμχ κάπου 35-40 ο ένας έρχεται, δεν είναι οτι φθηνότερο (πχ ο συνεταιρισμός φέρνει κάτι κινεζιες στα 15, αλλά δεν αξίζουν). To δύσκολό ήταν να περάσω νέα αισθητήρια στα (σωστά???) σημεία ώστε να μην μετράνε οτι να είναι, και να έχουν λογικούς χρόνους απόκρισης

Για όποιον έχει όρεξη βρήκα manual εδω:  https://www.lae-electronic.com/sites...g_ita_qins.pdf        (δεν πρέπει να έχω βάλει ακριβώς αυτόν, αλλά η βασική ιδέα είναι ίδια)

----------


## Panoss

Τα αισθητήρια σε ποια σημεία τα έβαλες; Λογικά το ένα στην κατάψυξη, σωστά; Το άλλο;

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα απ' το manual, ο θερμοστάτης έχει δύο αισθητήρια θερμοκρασίας, τα Τ1 και Τ2.
Το Τ1 (10) πάει στην κατάψυξη (??) και το Τ2 (9) στον εξατμιστή (??).
Τα 7 & 8 στον διακόπτη της πόρτας.


Σύμφωνα με αυτό:
*Relais 1*
16 (5)Α ΚΟΜΠΡΕΣΕΡ

*Relais 2* 
7(2)Α AUX ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ

*Relais* *3** (AUX**)*
7(2)Α AUX ΑΠΟΠΑΓΩΣΗ




Άρα: 
- 5 πάει στο συμπιεστή (???)
- 1 στον ανεμιστήρα (της κατάψυξης; )
- 2 στην αντίσταση αποπάγωσης;

refridgerator_thermostat.png




ΟΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΔΥΟ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΕΣ;  :Think: 
Μήπως επειδή το AT1-5 έχει ένα αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας;
refridgerator_thermostat_AT1-5.png

----------


## vasilllis

ετοιμο συστημα.Δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει.

Πανο εχει δυο κομπρεσερ το ψυγειο οποτε θελουν ελεγχο απο δυο διαφορετικα.

----------

Panoss (22-10-18)

----------


## pstratos

Χρησιμοποίησα 2 σαν το ΑΤ2

Για την συντήρηση είχα ενεργοποιήσει μόνο το αισθητήριο του χώρου.
Για την κατάψυξη ένα αισθητήριο μετραγε τον θάλαμο και το άλλο κολητά στον εξατμιστή για την θερμοκρασία την ώρα της αποπάγωσης. 
Πώς σωστά είπες 5->compressor, 1-> ανεμιστηρ θαλαμου 2-> αντισταση
Για την συντήρηση 5->compressor, 1-> ανεμιστηρ θαλαμου (δεν έχει εκει αντίσταση)

Ακόμα δεν ασχολήθηκα με τις αντιστάσεις στα λάστιχα των πορτών, τις άφησα εκτώς

----------

Panoss (22-10-18)

----------


## Panoss

Καλή φάση, πόσο σου κόστισε δηλαδή;
Απ' ότι βλέπω οι AT2 ξεκινάνε από 58€ και πάνε μέχρι 100€.

Και το θερμοστάτη τον ίδιο (το AT2 δηλαδή) τον έχεις μέσα στο ψυγείο ή εκτός;
Και τα καλώδια; Τι γίνεται με τα καλώδια;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ακόμα δεν ασχολήθηκα με τις αντιστάσεις στα λάστιχα των πορτών, τις άφησα εκτώς



Υπάρχουν και αντιστάσεις στα λάστιχα πόρτας ? (πάντα είχα την εντύπωση ότι ζεσταίνονται με κρυφή σωλήνωση εντός μόνωσης πλαισίου, μέρος του μήκους σωλήνωσης του συμπυκνωτή )

----------


## pstratos

Δύσκολα να υπολογίσω ακριβές κόστος αφού προκειτε για υλικά που ετσι και αλλιώς τα εμπορευόμαστε. Καλωδίωση μια μικρή περιπέτεια ...  δεν βαριέσαι. Το να μπουν όλα στη τροποποιημένη μετώπη ήταν μια κάπως μεγαλύτερη περιπέτεια   :Tongue2: 

Αυτό που επίσης πήρε πόδι γιατί δεν υπήρχαν τα ψυχικά αποθέματα να αξιοποιήσουμε το μαγνητικό proximity της πόρτας ήταν ο εσωτερικός φωτισμός. Βάλαμε ενα φωτιστικό ντουλάπας από ΙΚΕΑ και ξεμπερδέψαμε.

Αν δεν ήταν για ψυγείο των 2.000+ απλά δεν θα είχα ασχοληθεί. Αλλά Liebheur βλέπεις, και το μπυροπότηρο στους -35 απλά δεν συγκρίνεται με κάτι άλλο....

----------


## pstratos

> Υπάρχουν και αντιστάσεις στα λάστιχα πόρτας ? (πάντα είχα την εντύπωση ότι ζεσταίνονται με κρυφή σωλήνωση εντός μόνωσης πλαισίου, μέρος του μήκους σωλήνωσης του συμπυκνωτή )



Δεν εχω δει κάποιο που να θερμαίνει την κάσα με την σωλήνωση. Συνήθως αντίσταση κάσας + αντίσταση "σκάστρας" + αντίσταση καρτερ λαδιού που ενεργοποιούνται μόλις σταματήσει ο συμπιεστής

----------

